# Very wide windows. Curtains or Blinds?



## gante

I have 3 of these wide windows. One in each room. I don't know whether to use blinds or curtains. I do not want to spend a lot on custom blinds or shutters. What do you recommend would look better?.


----------



## DangerMouse

i'd go with curtains. blinds get dirty and are a real pita to clean, if you can at all without destroying them.
if you're a guy, go with straight white or beige, and then paint that room! lol

DM


----------



## gante

DangerMouse said:


> paint that room! lol
> 
> DM


LOL, yes nevermind the color. Although my 3 year old loves this bright pink color, I do plan to paint it soon.


----------



## DangerMouse

pink......*shudder* 


well, the curtains can be taken down and washed.....

DM


----------



## drtbk4ever

Pepto Bismal comes to mind.


----------



## Dana11

Go for white lacy or light floral prints in silk, sheer curtains till the floor. It would look awesome with those windows.

*Dana*


----------



## gante

Dana11 said:


> Go for white lacy or light floral prints in silk, sheer curtains till the floor. It would look awesome with those windows.
> 
> *Dana*


 
Floral prints is not my style. I prefer solid colors. Have in mind that this wall paint will be gone soon. I like earthy colors.


----------



## BrendaSimons

Definitely curtains!


----------



## m1951mm

What are your thoughts about how long you want your window treatments?? Will you be having them custom made or purchasing ready made? I just need some more information as to what you have in mind before I start spouting ideas:wink:.

OOOPS----Just realized that this post is from 2009---to late to make suggestions now!!!!!!!!!!

Please read date of posts, lol, I have tried and tried to answer questions when the poster has probably already SOLD the house, lol!!!!!.


----------



## DangerMouse

:laughing:

DM


----------



## m1951mm

Hey DM, I do agree that pink was quite the choice of wall color


----------



## DangerMouse

It was likely a little girl's room. 
They tend to be pink a lot. 
If not a kid's room, it's a really poor color choice for any other room IMHO.

DM


----------

